# WATER WORK!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

It's getting hot in central KY once again and for PIKE off lead means we go to the pond for bumper drills - 20 Min's of water work for PIKE=1hr off lead - the benefits are he puts no stress on his joints never over heats and he loves it - for us the next bird season is DOVES we work on sit stay mark and go - the point is after reading so many post's you can get all the exercise for a V you need in 20min of water work - this is great for those that do not live near open Fields like we do - PIKE comes home after 20min in the water followed by 10 min running in tall grass and he looks like a new penny - the other side of the coin for me is this is a V site - I believe a good breeder and owner = the best for the breed! please look into the needs of the breed before ever considering 1 - after that look into finding the best breeder you can! In the end the pup is only as good as you make them!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I bet Pike has a blast running water drills.
Mine love anything to do with water. For those of you living in the south make sure to check the water temperature later in the summer. Some of temps in shallow ponds and creeks get pretty warm, and can feel like a sauna.
Just because your dogs in water doesn't mean it can't overheat.
Have fun and stay safe.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Last weekend it got pretty hot here. Took Jack for his usual off leash run at the ball diamonds. He did last long. He got WAY to hot. It got so nervous I flew home. Speed limit in my town is 25mph. Lets say that normally it takes about 10mins to get to the ball diamond and only took about 4/5mins to get home. Jack was so over heated he wouldnt really drink, so I took him out back had hosed him down. (First time Jack has been in this kind of heat. Not use to it yet and I guess didnt know how to pace himself.) Thats was another game in itself. He likes the hose ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We'll have to wait for a while. Still cold here, but getting better.

Maybe, Pike can learn scuba diving if the weather becomes hotter...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-eiPJewiF8


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

LINDSEY - do what I do when it's hot - take a cooler filled with ice and water - if the pup gets to hot - put it's left front paw in the ice water - it is the quickest way to cool him down - just like we are treated for heat prostration - in our case I have to move some beer out of the way! LOL


----------

